# Video Tiem for 650D



## PaulFurlong (Feb 3, 2013)

I just purchased Cannon 650D for videoing as my son said it’s the way I gotta go rather than video camera. I’m impressed with the contrast & colour, BUT I just discovered it only videos 29mins then turns off…
Does anyone know if there is any way around this as I needed it to record 1-1.5hrs continual?


----------



## Cgdillan (Feb 4, 2013)

PaulFurlong said:


> I just purchased Cannon 650D for videoing as my son said it’s the way I gotta go rather than video camera. I’m impressed with the contrast & colour, BUT I just discovered it only videos 29mins then turns off…
> Does anyone know if there is any way around this as I needed it to record 1-1.5hrs continual?



Sorry there is no way to make it actually record longer than that with stopping and starting again. There are camera hacks that auto restart the camera, but you still have a 1 second delay between shots.


----------

